# New Build - 58 Plymouth Fury/Belvedere



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I started working up a street stock 58 Plymouth Fury/Belvedere this weekend (I'm a Christine fan) and ran into a quandary. Working from 2 different angles, I tried shortening up the scale to match up the standard wheelbase used by most HO chassis. Keeping the width suitable for an AFX/X-traction scale the car took on a squat-squashed appearance which started to look toyish. So starting over, I began working up a "scale" version. I plan on using the standard chassis still but build-in a separate front axle retainer into the body. The body still easily slides through a 1 5/16" tech block, but it is longer than usual, except for maybe the 4-Gear cars. I hope to post some pics later. The body is setting up from the first glazing. Is there any points of view against this method of getting the wheelbase closer to realistic and not be attached to the chassis?
Pictures coming soon.

-Paul


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi pshoe64
I cant wait to see the pics! I did one several years back, used a "divorced" front axel & tjet chassis. It is somewhere in the "slot garage". 

Larry


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I did as few myself a few '58 Furies years ago. They were made for the T- Jet chassis by MEV originals ( http://www.tjets.com/ )


Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i cannot wait to see the pictures! my granddad had one! I rode in it when i was like 5 years old! back in 1976.. wish he kept it but he sold it. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sounds great. Bring on some pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Is this just a tease???  We need pics!!! Thanks...RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

No tease . I'm converting a die-cast I found in a box of stuff at a yard sale. It's very detailed, not sure who made it. I cleaned it up last night and sanded the mold lines and imperfections. It still has a small gash on top of the left front fender that I'm working up. I'm going to see how the fill took when I get home from work tonight. I have all the chrome pulled, but I will take a couple of pics this evening and post them up. Even bumper-less it should give a good idea of what it will look like. But it's long. Of course so was the 1:1 car.

-Paul


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi pshoe64
Here is a pic of a JL diecast I slosh cast back in '03-'04. It has a tjet chassis and I used a divorced front axel, like the A/FX funny cars did. I cant wait to see yours.

Larry


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi pshoe64
> Here is a pic of a JL diecast I slosh cast back in '03-'04. It has a tjet chassis and I used a divorced front axel, like the A/FX funny cars did. I cant wait to see yours.
> 
> Larry


WOW!!!! That baby sits really sweet on the Tjet chassis with those rear tires tucked in nice and tight! I'm lovin' it! :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Rough Draft in the Works*

Here's the pictures as promised. Still aways to go. Looks like the divorced front axle will be the plan and I will add in AFX type body mounts. Still not sure if I will do this as a 4-Gear or standard chassis yet, but leaning toward standard. The bumper are just laid on there to give an idea of what it may finish out like. They fit flush when pushed in the sockets, but I was afraid they would be hard to remove again.

-Paul

Front view. You can still see the scar over the front wheelwell. Need more filler.









Rear View









Size compared to AFX GT40


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!! let me know if you plan to make some to sell - I'm interested!!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that the same car that Christine was?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That would be the Dark Lady in red herself. Part of my motivation:thumbsup:

Can't you hear the 50's rock n roll in the background??????

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Project is really looking good, especially the rear tailight detail & two accent lines along the side of the car! :thumbsup:
Don't forget the radio antenna & maybe a young guy with dark sunglasses in a black leather jacket!! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Shoe,

How about...gulp....the AW four gear...length, tubbage, AND basket handles...?

Maybe?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Hey Shoe,
> 
> How about...gulp....the AW four gear...length, tubbage, AND basket handles...?
> 
> Maybe?


Too long by a 1/16 of an inch. I chopped one of these bodies up in sections and tried a few different wheelbases and she just became squat and disproportioned. And the belt line trim started losing that long look that makes this ride so sweet. I'm going to start fitting chassis under her this weekend and mack up some body mounts to see what looks decent. I'll keep posting as it develops.

-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Paul, I've just done a couple of diecasts for Tjet chassis. There's some pics here that may help??

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298977


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Kiwi, that's exactly what I had in mind. I think I will build up the AFX style snap in mounts instead of screw posts. I like what you did with the diecast. What body is that? Can we get a top view?

-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hot Wheels Buick GSX.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Progress*

I'm getting brave and starting something new with the 58 Plymouth. This will be my first attempt at molding the bumpers and grill separately. I clayed up the front and rear bumpers and front grill and they are stewing in the silicone. I have the main body and windows (still one piece, I have not had any luck with clear casting yet) clayed and ready for the silicone. I did not have enough room in the pressure vat for both molds. The main body will go in this evening. I still have to create the front axle holder and the body mounts, but I thought I'd get the exterior molds done while I had the free time today.

I'm really in new territory with molding these separate parts, so be patient with my updates, you may see a lot of !#$^@(@)!!! before I get a finished, acceptable result:freak:. Cross your fingers and thanks for al the guidance and ideas you guys supply in abundance!

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Quick follow up:

The bumper and grill mold,female side, came out looking very good. The main body and the rest of the bumper/grill mold are now finishing up. I had a bowl turned upside down in my pressure vat to act as a leveler. Removed that to make room for both molds. So I'll wait until tomorrow and see how that turns out. Now's that patience part I'm never good with.

So here's what I'm working up while the Plymouth molds cures.

Still waiting


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> [/IMG]


Cha-Ching!!! We have a winner! Nice work Paul! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm liking this one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yes, you have a winner there!*



pshoe64 said:


> Nice job, I can't wait to see the Buick!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmm I bet I could mod a resin casting of that van to make a Grave Digger body for my spare Marchon Bigfoot chassis! Please let me know when its available!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great moulding on the Panel truck!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great stance on the 4-gear! Yep - it's a winner!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*More Progress*

Got the outside of the 58 Plymouth mold completed last night and it came out great. No pinholes or gaps anywhere. The bumpers came out as well, but I need to make a test casting to see how much flash is going to be involved with the smaller pieces. Hopefully as little as possible. The pressure vat worked wonders in casting the molds. The silicon is very dense and captured every nuance of the parts.

I won't get to work on any of this again until Friday, bummer. But I will start on the front axle retainer and the internal part of the body mold. I'll cast the first bumper and grill pieces then also. 

And for all who have asked, yes the 48 panel is next on my list. Just focusing on the Plymouth first. Which is difficult when it's cookin in silicone and the 48 is just beggin for attention....must focus:freak:

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

PAUL,

Man those are some Far Out choice bodies you are molding up....Groovy Man!

Bob...Oh Boy!...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shoe,

Please put me on the waiting list for a panel...when the first litter is born.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That little panel truck is way cool!!! Can't wait to see the Plymouth. You may need to cast a few. These will be popular!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Quick follow up:
> 
> The bumper and grill mold,female side, came out looking very good. The main body and the rest of the bumper/grill mold are now finishing up. I had a bowl turned upside down in my pressure vat to act as a leveler. Removed that to make room for both molds. So I'll wait until tomorrow and see how that turns out. Now's that patience part I'm never good with.
> 
> ...


 Hi pshoe
If ya decide to make some of those panels, I'l love to get on that "waiting list" also! Cant wait to see the Plymouth, too!

Larry


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Plymouth Update*

Just pulled the bumpers and grills from the mold. I screwed up the lower grill (stuck the B part of the mold in upside down). I'm very pleased with the results. Word of warning, they did have flash, but it was thin and most snapped right off. An X-acto took care of anything that was left. Working on the main body now. Working up the axle retainers and the body mounts. I'm starting to lean toward body posts ala t-jets. Let me know what you guys think if that would be better.

-Paul

Bumpers and grills









Front Grill Detail


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

_Great _looking outcome, nice show. Used to have a 58 Golden Commando. Desert Sand color very cool ride.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Next Phase-Body Mounts*

Okay, I changes the body mounts to T-jet style. I figure it would be faster and give more options for anyone tinkering with this body besides me. I apologize for the upside down photos, the body posts are drying and I was afraid to touch it, now that I finally have it set up the way I want it. I have everything positioned in a stock ride height based on several photos of the real car. It will be easy enough to raise and lower from there. Once everything dries, I will cast the internal mold and hopefully by Monday will see the first press of the complete car. Keep your fingers crossed:thumbsup:

-Paul




























Here's some other things I'm working on.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

pshoe64,

Hey this looks like a nice bunch of castings! You already know this but, man that panel truck is going to be SICK COOL!! Along with all the others you are doing as well....WOW!

I need to get busy myself and this is very inspirational. Time for me to get off my bum and start pouring some molds myslelf. 

Bob...thanks for the inspirational pics...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work Paul. The Plymouth is going to have a real nice stance!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Need Opinions*

Okay guys, need your valuable feedback! I have the body posts in place and put a T-jet (AW version) underneath. How's she look? Not too high in back? I'm holding off pouring the internal part of the mold until I get some "yeah, she looks good" or "are you crazy dude, her butt's too high" the latter being purely subjective

Thanks in advance!
-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks great the way it is!!! Low is always good in my book! If the wheels are tucked into the fenders then I will like it!! So, I like it! Very cool build Paul! I want one!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> Looks great the way it is!!! Low is always good in my book! If the wheels are tucked into the fenders then I will like it!! So, I like it! Very cool build Paul! I want one!


I agree with Kiwi!! I want two!!! 

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, she looks good!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Too high is never a problem with screwpost-mounted bodies, as long as you have a Dremel--it's easy to shorten screwposts, a little more of a pain to add spacers or lengthen them, so I would say go a little long. The only problem would be if the inside of the trunk lid interferes with the back of the gearplate/driven gear... and even that could be worked with if there's a little thickness there (zzzZZZzzzzzzz).

--rick


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Quick Update*

Okay...Got the first 58 out of the mold and I'm working up a finished one to post up here. So while that's drying, I started up on the 48 Panel since there seems to be a some interest there. I have installed the screw post and some retainers to keep the backside of the 4-Gear chassis in straight. I'm letting that cure up before claying up and starting the molding process. I managed some serious slot-cave time this past Sunday and have a few projects running now. Coming up, the finished 58 ala Christine, a 2008 Charger in lemon yellow with Super Bee trim, the 48 Panel and the long nosed dragsters.
Photos coming soon. And a some disclosure for those interested in the 58. I will post something in the sale and trade section when they are ready. As for the car itself, they will require some flash clean up. I normally do that, but making this a multi-part car has its drawbacks in prep work. The flash is thin and easily cleaned, but would take me forever if I did each car going out. I just wanted everyone to know this before I start cranking them out. I will also post some pre-prepped photos so everyone can get an idea of what's involved.

Why is it, that red paint seems to take longer to dry?????

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks good from here Paul,

If the fatty tires will fit, then most other stock looking combos will fit too if you want to go retro.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*More Updates with Pics*

Still waiting on the red paint to dry. In the meantime, I took a shot of the progress on the the 58 and some other projects. The 48 Panel is getting closer. The internal parts are dry and appear good and secure. Here are some shots of how it looks mounted. And lastly, the Dodge Super Bee is a bit closer too.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh man....I can hardly wait to whittle on one of those panels. 

Mr Belvedere looks great in red!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD!

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

It just keeps gettin' better, Paul! Nice!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Major Screw Up*

I was working on my cars and tipped a bottle of alcohol onto the 58 I was working up. Wiped out all of the progress in one splash! SOooooo, I stripped it and started over. Here it is back to white primer. Also, some good news. The 48 Panel is out of the silicone bath and I waiting for the silicone to finish setting up. With some luck I can do a test pressing tomorrow. Stay posted. 

-Paul

Back to primer level...









Here's the mold. Just giving the silicone time to cure up completely.









Can't imagine how I spilled the alcohol...my work area's so organized


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Looks pretty well organized to me. :thumbsup:

Course, the TM says I'm organizationally challenged... :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


>


I see lots of projects!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Paul,

I always love seeing peoples digs!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Is that a sectioned '66 Charger?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*What's all in the desk Picture???*

Give the man a cigar, that is a 66 Charger in the works. Very early works. Still hashing the wheelbase. There is also a 90 Buick regal stock car, an 86-87 Olds Delta 88 stock car and several sectioned Hummers getting turned into a stretch limo. Oh a 63 Ferrari GTO and a McLaren M6B are also skulking about on the desk. Hidden behind the Dixie Cups are a couple in the very early development, the 66 Fairlane in AFX size and a 64 T-bolt. And the F-1 McLaren M7A which has become quite fragile, but I haven't given up on it yet.

-Paul


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

WesJY said:


> SWEET!!! let me know if you plan to make some to sell - I'm interested!!!
> 
> Wes


Me too!

Marty


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*2 Down*

Check out the swap and trade section. I have a limited number due to the mold wearing quicker than anticipated.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Give the man a cigar, that is a 66 Charger in the works. Very early works. Still hashing the wheelbase. There is also a 90 Buick regal stock car, an 86-87 Olds Delta 88 stock car and several sectioned Hummers getting turned into a stretch limo. Oh a 63 Ferrari GTO and a McLaren M6B are also skulking about on the desk. Hidden behind the Dixie Cups are a couple in the very early development, the 66 Fairlane in AFX size and a 64 T-bolt. And the F-1 McLaren M7A which has become quite fragile, but I haven't given up on it yet.
> 
> -Paul




66 charger and 87 olds??? 90's buick stocker???? Cool stuff. I have to have them Paul!!!!!!

Keep up the great woek!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very Kool stuff...Man that is one HUGE HOONKER of a Super Glue tube!

Bob...you are living the dream "SWEET"...zilla


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Super Glue Scale*

Bob, 

Unfortunately the super glue tube is mostly air, I was suckered by the size as well. But they do come herded in packs of 4 for a buck:thumbsup: Enough to dangerous.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Finally got to work on one!*

I was able to snag some slot cave time and finished up my rendition of Christine. I dropped it twice, but the scratches just faded away on their own....

-Paul


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

If it starts chasing you around the basement.....send it to me so I can kill it...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD!! I am still working on mine.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Very cool. Long, sleek and RED. Keep an eye on her though!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

She's crying out for some foil on those sides! Where did you get the bod from?
:thumbsup: rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

roadrner said:


> She's crying out for some foil on those sides! Where did you get the bod from?
> :thumbsup: rr


I did the casting on this one. I agree with the foil, just can't find where I hid it!
The decals for the side trim didn't come out quite like I expected either. The "chrome" centers came out too transparent on a clear background decal sheet. But I like how she turned out. I'm working up a white one with the gold Fury trim next.

-Paul


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Plymouth P64!!! Like that 2 tone and detail work :thumbsup::thumbsup: With those straight lines on the side, you might could mask off the side trim??? Just a thought cause I know it's easier said, than done!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> I did the casting on this one. I agree with the foil, just can't find where I hid it!
> The decals for the side trim didn't come out quite like I expected either. The "chrome" centers came out too transparent on a clear background decal sheet. But I like how she turned out. I'm working up a white one with the gold Fury trim next.
> 
> -Paul


 
Paul,
If you cast up any extras, I be more than glad to pick it up from you. I've purchased a couple of your others and they were great to work with and made fun additions to my TJet stable. Thanks, rr:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool Christine! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Beware if the radio starts playing. ..RL


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Nice work all round . . . Golden Commando sometime?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks great Paul. I just got motivated to do some more on my one!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> If it starts chasing you around the basement.....send it to me so I can kill it...


Crimnick you that is funny...RALMAO :lol:

It's great to see a plan work out this WELL....nice work Paul!

Bob...Super Cool Christine...zilla


----------



## hammer1970 (Mar 10, 2011)

very cool


----------

